# Wallpaper



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Being a long-time fan of Decalgirl and not really liking the current screen savers, I wondered if applying my wallpaper (from the skin) to my Voyage, is that breaking the VOyage in any way, like jail brake? 

And if not, how do I do it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> Being a long-time fan of Decalgirl and not really liking the current screen savers, I wondered if applying my wallpaper (from the skin) to my Voyage, is that breaking the VOyage in any way, like jail brake?
> 
> And if not, how do I do it?


If you have special offers, for sure you will not be able to.

Otherwise, that's, frankly, not something that's really been discussed here at all. I think the device is pretty well locked down, but if it's been figured out, there's probably a thread over at MobileRead that tells you how to do what you want.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

No special offers. Hm I have seen many many kindles here with the matching wallpaper to their decalgirl skin, so I just figured someone night know. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

And why wouldn't it be discussed? Hopefully I was clear that I asked because I don't want a ruined/jailbraked kindle,  I just think it looks pretty the screensaver thing you get for free when you buy a skin. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not that discussion is forbidden . . . . just that it hasn't come up since the sleep pictures switched from the 'dead authors' series. Most folks seem to be happy with the new ones.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah okay  I don't like the new ones, I actually was really happy with getting Emily Dickinson now and then^^ 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I was just talking to the hubby the other day about the screen savers. Since Amazon changed them I found no need to jailbreak the kindle to put new ones on. Although I do miss seeing my old screen savers from my Kindle 3 because I did have that one jail broken. But with my Paperwhite I didn't need to do it because the new screen savers are look nice. I still wish we could buy screen savers. For Amazon to have that option.


----------



## noddysue (Oct 16, 2015)

My Kindle has the Dead Authors wallpaper. I would like to upgrade or choose my own. Is there a way to do that? Thank you


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

noddysue said:


> My Kindle has the Dead Authors wallpaper. I would like to upgrade or choose my own. Is there a way to do that? Thank you


Sounds like your device is one of the very early ones . . . .if you can be more specific about which one it is, someone can likely point you to the right place for files to use to change the pictures. It's CRITICAL that the proper file be used; it matters because the code is slightly different depending on the device. What OS you have is also important as the code usually had to be tweaked each time an update was rolled out to the devices.

You might also ask at Mobile Read -- that's where anyone here would likely point you for a file anyway. But, again, you'll have to be very specific about what model kindle you have.


----------

